

White papers: Modern Perl tools and best practices  - Phra
http://www.perl.org/about/whitepapers/

======
jrockway
Note that these whitepapers are just one person's opinion and not some sort of
consensus. I am going to pick Varnish over Perlbal any day, for example.

------
pasbesoin
It would help if these were timestamped. One of my first questions with such
resources -- particularly when getting up to speed in something -- is: Am I
looking at this year, or at five years ago?

I suppose I can dig into the resource dates, history, but please: Just include
a published/last updated date on the page.

